# Guinness or Murphys (or any Stout) - Availability in France?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Guinness or Murphys (or any Stout) - Availability in France?

Hi,

I can't recall when we were last in France if the above was available in the Supermarkets (I would have thought if anywhere sold Murphys it would be Lidl).

Can anyone please confirm if it is available (or not) and if so do you know approximately how much it was?

THANKS in advance


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

lidl or aldi,do a german ***** beer,which is a stout{a german stout}tastes like mackeson,very cheap.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen a surprising range in some rural stores in France, some times Guinness and sometimes products from small breweries but I think it's pot luck, Alan.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Cannot recall seeing Guiness or Murphys very often but there are some very good brown ales and some black ales from various breweries. Surprisingly also available from Spanish and Portuguese breweries too.

Aldi in Spain do a German brewed Black Ale - Karlsquell Negra - in cans which is very nice but I cannot remember seeing it in France.

It's not all lager out there thank God.

JohnW


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

(I think) I've seen Guiness in France but I seem to recall it being overpriced .

I like Guiness & I've took a case or two from blighty before now


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> clipped.......Aldi in Spain do a German brewed Black Ale - Karlsquell Negra - in cans which is very nice but I cannot remember seeing it in France.


I came across that too in Spain John, and brought some back with me, but like you, I have not seen it in any Aldi in France.

I was offered a Guinness in a hotel bar on Le Mont St Michel.

Like Phil, I'd be taking a slab or two with me, or buy it cheaper on the ferry..........or at the Calais Wine Superstore for £19.99 a slab.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there a medical reason for the dependance on stout?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

aultymer said:


> Is there a medical reason for the dependance on stout?


Hi,

I started to get horrific Acid Reflux 12 months ago. It resulted in me losing 4 stone in weight, due to being unable to eat properly thanks to the damage caused to my Oesophagus.

I can't speak for Stout in general. But, I found that beer with wheat in flares up the problem, so I turned to Guinness (which is apparently wheat free), and I have been OK with this in moderation.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have seen Guinness in most large supermarkets around here.

Ray.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I asked about the medical reason because my mother in law was fond of telling that she had been told to drink a bottle of stout a day when pregnant! Always wondered if it was an old wifes tale.
Brother inlaw gets reflux with white wine but changed to red and avoided the problem.


----------



## captainignorance (Mar 10, 2009)

Guinness available in every supermarket in France, bit more expensive than home, but to be expected.

Bon voyage :wink:


----------

